# horse keeps tripping



## moodiestmare (25 May 2009)

My mare has always tripped a bit (normally when warming up and stops when she starts paying attention.) I have recently been doing more and she seems to be tripping more. 

I am inclined to think it might just be her being lazy but is there anything I should look into?


----------



## diggerbez (25 May 2009)

as you say can often be linked to laziness and not working forwards and into the bridle properly...but it can also be a sign of navicular so if it continues to get worse i think it might be an idea to get a vet out....


----------



## Tnavas (26 May 2009)

Have a chiro check her!

Tripping is often related to neck problems - the nerves to the front legs travel through the 7th Cervical vertebrae - if this is out of alignment then the nerve occasionally gets trapped and causes the horse to trip.

I had one horse that was really bad, several visits from the chiropractor and a final one done under general anaesthetic he was fine.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (26 May 2009)

How old is she MM? As DB says, stumbling and tripping can be a sign of bilateral front foot lameness, where BOTH feet hurt the same so the horse appears to be sound. But a lameness workup and nerve blocks show often severe lameness in both feet. Other symptoms are more noticeable stumbling going downhill or across uneven sloping ground. You would normally see this in an older horse that goes on its forehand a lot. I wouldn't panic though because it might just be laziness. Worth a lameness work up if you have any concerns whatsoever. Bilateral front foot lameness can be shocking in the extent it's reached before owners realise it's a problem.


----------



## Puppy (26 May 2009)

Ditto the question of how old is she? 

My old boy started to trip when he got arthritic in his knees. Some natural balance shoes helped him.


----------



## lynspop (26 May 2009)

Ditto what everyone has said above. i posted a question similar to this a few months ago and asked my blacksmith to have a good look at his feet and see if he could do anything- he took his toes back a bit and problem solved- he has tripped only a couple times since then, and that was about 12 weeks ago.


----------



## Scribbles (26 May 2009)

Mine has a tendency to do it when he has thrown all his weight on his forehand and is literally dragging himsef along with his front legs. Once youput a bit of leg on and ask him to lift he doesn't do it.


----------



## Nudibranch (26 May 2009)

Another one for getting her checked out - mine also started tripping when she got arthritis in her knees.


----------



## Faro (26 May 2009)

Everyone above has given good and sensible suggestions, yes it could be anything and is certainly worth investigating further.

My first thought, however, was that possibly the toe is getting long  and the first thing I would do (before calling out vets/physios and the like - but not saying you shouldn't do that) is do as Lynspop says - check with the farrier and if necessary have the toe shortened, because that often makes a world of difference (and is by far the cheapest way of getting it sorted - if it does turn out to be due to long toes!)


----------



## moodiestmare (26 May 2009)

Thanks everyone. She is 21 year old tb x but not at all old for her age. She is due shoeing so I will have a chat with the farrier when he is out and hopefully will get it sorted that way!

I do struggle to keep her concentrating on me and she definitely trips more when her mind iis elsewhere.


----------



## lollipop7 (26 May 2009)

HI!! I agree with faro, we have a horse at home who is constantly tripping and it is such a shame as he is a ery nice mover, so we talked to the farrier who siad that he would 'role' his toes.....it worked!


----------



## OWLIE185 (26 May 2009)

Try rolling the toes on the front shoes.


----------

